# Setz Angeln ?



## iguana57 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi..#h

Ich möchte demnächst in einen Verein eintreten und lese mir schon mal die Gewässerordnung durch. 

Da steht unter anderem drin das Setz und Legeangeln verboten ist.

Was genau ist eig. Setz und Legeangeln ?


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

Das Problem haben viele Satzungen; Deutsch aus den 50er Jahren oder früher.
Unter Setzangel verstehe ich die normale Grundrute; würde heißen, fischen mit Grundblei ist verboten. Kann ich mir eigentl. nur in Forellenbächen o.ä. vorstellen.
Legeangel ist, denke ich, die Aalschnur. Evtl. noch 'ne Rute, die du abends rein schmeißt, heim fährst, am nächsten Morgen wieder abholst und schaust ob nachts was gebissen hat. Wird heut doch nur noch von Schwarzanglern praktiziert. ;-)
Wie heißt es so schön bei der Verkündung der Lottozahlen: alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.
Ruf dort an und frag die, was konkret gemeint ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

Setzangeln sind spezielle selbst gefertigte Ruten, die mit lebenden Köderfischen und Schluckmontage aufgestellt werden und ohne Aufsicht im Wasser belassen werden. Möchte hier, aus offen liegenden Gründen, keine Zeichnung einstellen. Wurden früher viel in Teichen eingesetzt.
Lebender Köfi sowieso verboten und unbeaufsichtigtes aufstellen von Ruten ebenfalls.
Petri


----------



## iguana57 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

Alles klar besten Dank für die Info´s. #h

Jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall warum es verboten ist. Wäre ja absolute Tierquälerei so etwas zu praktizieren. #d

Leute die so etwas tun sollte man auch einmal eine ganze Nacht am Haken zappeln lassen.:r


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich,wie hier von vielen "Tierschützern"
ein menschliches Leben, mit dem eines Fisches auf eine Stufe gestellt wird.
Angler mag ich solche Leute eigentlich gar nicht nennen,da es jedem mal
passieren kann,dass ein Fisch abreißt und am Haken und der daran befindlichen Schnur verludert!
Als Hobby empfehle ich, vielleicht einen Streichelzoo aufzumachen, anstatt
Angeln zu gehen!

Zitat iguana57:
Leute die so etwas tun sollte man auch einmal eine ganze Nacht am Haken  zappeln lassen.

Taxidermist


----------



## iguana57 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

Genau, es KANN Passieren das ein Haken abreißt.

Es ist aber jawohl ein Himmel weiter Unterschied ob man das Tier vorsätzlich leiden läßt weil es evtl. die ganze Nacht am Haken hängt oder es ausversehen passiert das ein Haken abreißt.

Ich habe auch nie behauptet das ich hier jetzt Mutter Theresa bin, aber wenn einem Tier egal ob Fisch oder auch andere Lebewesen UNNÖTIG Leid angetan wird um sie auf den Teller zu bekommen Toleriere ich so etwas absolut nicht.

Leute deswegen auch an den haken zu Hängen war warscheinlich etwas zu hart ausgedrückt, aber ich finde leute die so etwas tun sollten bestraft werden.

Und ich glaube nicht das ich da der einzigste bin der so denkt !


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

Bist du mit Sicherheit nicht.
Es gibt aber eben auch welche, die anders denken. Daher wollte ich diese Fangmethode, die ich von vor 40 Jahren kenne, nicht auch noch erklären.
Petri


----------



## Daniel78 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*



iguana57 schrieb:


> Genau, es KANN Passieren das ein Haken abreißt.
> 
> Es ist aber jawohl ein Himmel weiter Unterschied ob man das Tier vorsätzlich leiden läßt weil es evtl. die ganze Nacht am Haken hängt oder es ausversehen passiert das ein Haken abreißt.
> 
> Ich habe auch nie behauptet das ich hier jetzt Mutter Theresa bin, aber wenn einem Tier egal ob Fisch oder auch andere Lebewesen UNNÖTIG Leid angetan wird um sie auf den Teller zu bekommen Toleriere ich so etwas absolut nicht.




Ihr habt echt Probleme. Denkt doch mal an die Berufsfischer mit ihren Stellnetzen, Schleppnetzen und Hakenmontagen, welche über Nacht draußen bleiben!


----------



## iguana57 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

Es hat ja auch niemand behauptet das man das Fischen mit Schleppnetzen etc. gut findet.

Außerdem habe ich mir diese Verordnung nicht ausgedacht sondern der Verein.

Das hört sich hier Teilweise so an als wenn das Setz Angeln was ganz normales ist #d

Solche Leute sind dann warscheinlich auch welche die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste das ganze Schilf etc. abholzen damit sie einen guten Angelplatz bekommen.

Das o.g. soll jetzt keine Unterstellung gegen eine bestimmte Person sein. Nicht das sich jemand angegriffen fühlt. Aber ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele so etwas tun.


----------



## Daniel78 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

Zitat: "Das hört sich hier Teilweise so an als wenn das Setz Angeln was ganz normales ist"

War es aber mal. Das Problem liegt woanders. Wie sehr sollen denn die Angler (Hobbyfischer) noch reklementiert werden? Ist es bald auch verboten mit Würmern oder Maden zu fischen?!? Das soll kein Angriff und auch keine Verteidigung sein. Umweltschutz ok, Schilfabrennen geht mal gar nicht!!! Das ist aber ein anderes Thema. Ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass es immer wieder solche Diskussionen über C&R, Lebendköder usw gibt. Die Tröööts sind voll davon. Und ja auch ich muss mich schuldig bekennen, da ich hier ja auch meinen Senf dazu gebe. UND SORRY DIE ANFÄNGLICHE FRAGE WURDE ERKLÄRT UND ES ENDET FÜR MICH JETZT DIE STREICHELZOODISKUSSION.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

Jeder sollte vor der eigenen Tür kehren, aber:
Der Berufsfischer muß seine Fische fangen. Er lebt davon. Es ist nunmal nicht möglich, diesen Beruf ohne "stehende" Fanggeräte auszuüben.
Der Angler ist Hobbyfischer. Ihm kommt es doch wohl (hoffentlich) mehr auf das Fangerlebnis an. Ich weiß, das es auch andere gibt in dieser Zunft. Aber das ist wohl nicht die Frage.
Wenn wir also etwas verbessern wollen oder mal mosern - dann bitte über unsere eigene Sache. Das auf "Streichelzoomentalität" zu schieben ist einfach nur lächerlich. Solche Westentaschenrambos sind dann letztendlich Schuld an weiteren Verboten unter denen alle leiden.
Petri


----------



## Boendall (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Das auf "Streichelzoomentalität" zu schieben ist einfach nur lächerlich. Solche Westentaschenrambos sind dann letztendlich Schuld an weiteren Verboten unter denen alle leiden.
> Petri


 
OT:

Bedingt, wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht diese "Streichelzoomentalität" hätte, wäre der Weg für weitere Beschränkungen nicht gegeben.

Wir als "Krönung" der Evolution übersehen teilweise den Unterschied zwischen natürlichem und grausamen Verhalten. Ein Löwe überlegt auch nicht ob die Jungantilope schon groß genug zum Fressen ist.

Aber das Thema wird ja hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563
schon intensivst diskutiert.


----------



## Daniel78 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Setz Angeln ?*

...und wieder Ruhe...


----------

